# Shane Heal



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I know he played for the wolves ages ago, but i was wondering if someone could give me a "scouting report" on his game. eg.defense, shooting, passing etc.
ouch! horrible 28.6% FG

thanks!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i dont even know who you are talking about


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

I do, but I can't remember how he played


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i dont even know who you are talking about


I'm sure he appreciates your input!

http://www.hammer.net.au/biography.asp
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q="shane+heal"+bio
I just did a quick Google search for ""shane heal" bio" and a bunch of stuff popped up. The first is a link to one of those pages, and the second is the search. I don't know if either will help, but it's something


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

why doesnt he play anymore in the NBA


----------



## Anders (Mar 9, 2003)

Heal led the Sydney Kings to the Aus NBL title last season then surprised a lot of people by announcing his retirement...

Then he announced he would still play international hoops and starred in leading Aus to a 3-0 Olympics qualifying series win ove NZ this week...

Aus coach Brian Goorjian said however for Heal to play at the Olympics he needs to be paying regularly - Heal may look o/seas rather than playing in the Aus NBL again due to cap restrictions...

Strength is his shooting, shoots like a two but plays as a one, too small for a legitimate international two...


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

shane heal shoots threes. that's all you have to know about him. why? cuz that's all he does that matters and it's the only reason anybody knows anything about him.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

He almost had Charles Barkleys foot surgically attached to his ***...

No in all seriousness he was in a "meh" Twolves team ('meh' meaning thats all the energy you'd give it if someone asked you how they were) and his shooting was really bad for his standards. He didnt get consistant minutes and was at times weak on defence. He probably played some of his most average BBall in his career at this time which was a shame, he did have the talent when his game was on. 

This recollection was brought to you be my friends older brother.


----------



## NextBigThing (Jun 21, 2003)

Has been one of the biggest stars of Aus basketball alongside Andrew Gaze. I loved watching this guy play when his game was on, dropping 3's from anywhere. Wish he played up to his normal standards when he was in the nba.

One of my favorite memories of watching bball in the 90's actually was the Aus vs USA international game where Heal and Barkley were in eachothers faces. Good stuff.

Here's some old stories:

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/oly/dream712.html 


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/oly/dream801.html


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Shane Heal aka the Hammer

IMO

Pro's : Fearless, leader and brings toughness. plays with intensity every nite. Can nail shots from everywhere, is absoloutly automatic. Can penetrate and dish, and has an unstoppable driving hook. Very strong for a guard, can shoot the 3 from almost half court with ease.

Con's : an absoloute nut, always screaming at the reffs, hes always getttin into fights with players, big ego problem. The guy does not need permission to shoot, he jacks up bad shots with 3 guys in his face from every where. Sometimes i think if the guy can actually hit open shots, or does he need defense. 

The guy is an absoloute cancer. He is not a passing point guard, he can dish but his half court playmaking skills are non existant. He cant play defense for a lick. And he is a loser. He has never won anything, except for a very recent championship. That is why he retired. He finally won something. 

Heal is a great scorer, but he isnt valuable enough to contribute in the nba. He just can not play 3rd fiddle. He is a dynamic scorer, who has to be the man.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> why doesnt he play anymore in the NBA


wasnt league material


----------



## ACE (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> wasnt league material


i guess we'll see when he suits up for san antonio, he just signed a non-guaranteed contract with them


----------



## Drexler22 (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> Shane Heal aka the Hammer
> 
> 
> The guy is an absoloute cancer. He is not a passing point guard, he can dish but his half court playmaking skills are non existant. He cant play defense for a lick. And he is a loser. He has never won anything, except for a very recent championship. That is why he retired. He finally won something.


Dumbest thing I have I have ever read 

He is a loser...who just won a championship. Nice oxymoron mate.

The guy WAS immature...

He has matured GREATLY in the past 3 years. 

He is an outstanding, world class, 3 point shooter...who goes to SA knowing exactly what his role is.

He is also very, very close friends with a number of the Spurs coaching staff...who asked him to come over and "play the Kerr" role.

BTW Just noticed you are from Brisbane, which explains the post. He played for this guys team 10 years ago...

10 years...

Players don't mature in that time


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drexler22</b>!
> 
> 
> Dumbest thing I have I have ever read
> ...


Dont refer to my personal residence when u dont know a thing about my past. I used to live in sydney. I have watched more tapes of shane heal than u have tied shoe laces my freind.

The guy can shoot the three but he is STREAKY. And he is a loserin that he hadnt won anything up till that championship, WHICH might the kings success is widely due to them being a big market team and having lots of money they ALWAYS sign imports, who are instant stars in the league. 

Heals a good player, i just wouldnt want him on my team. No way. I dont think you've watched many shane heal games, shane is no pure point guard. Hes a gunner plain and simple, gunners arent effective playing 5 minutes a game.

So if shane is such a winner, Apart from this 1 chamionship, what has he lead his previous teams to?


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

By that "spurs friend", are you referring to Brett Brown, the ex-Kings coach who took up an assistant coach job with San An I believe.

Am I correct?


----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

Shane Heal was a joke in Minnesota. He is a Steve Kerr type with way less talent. Yes, he is a 3 point shooter, but that doesn't mean he can make 'em. I went to a game about 3 years ago and he got in for the last 3 minutes. People were chanting his name not because of his skill, but b/c of his bench warmer status. I have nothing against Shane, mainly b/c he had enough skill to get into the league, but he won't stay on a team for more than a month.


----------



## ACE (May 5, 2003)

all the heal haters in this thread might want to check who was the top scorer off the bench in spurs vs hornets game today


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah he gave my Hornets a shooting clinic.

One thing is for sure though, even NBL players are better than Bryce Drew, Heal proved that.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Heal will make the Spurs.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I agree.


----------

